# Custom mold for new deck on Murano



## muran0 (Jun 13, 2005)

I'll have the new motorized Kenwood deck coming out next month. The shop is doing this mold on my murano dash. The stock cd deck and changer from factory is all built on one circuit board, and I can't take it out because that will lose function on other components. What the shop planned to do is disable the stock deck so it doesn't light up and not work but everything else will function. My new deck is able to run DVD/MP3/CD/WMA/TV/ much more and Navigation. Also, will have audio and video outputs showing on the mold for inserting any game console as well other electronic gadgets.


----------



## byrdman99 (Jun 15, 2005)

*Nice*

You are the first person I have heard of trying to switch out the factory head and system in a Murano. I have been wanting to do that I since I bought it (especially considering I am not a fan of Bose). It looks really good so far. Keep us posted. Also, if you know of any other places where I could see where people have changed stuff out in their Murano's I would appreciate some links.


----------



## muran0 (Jun 13, 2005)

Actually a shop here does custom audio system and enclosures, basically anything that relates to car alarm and audio. All they're doing is disabling the factory stereo deck and leaving it intact so it doesn't work or light up. Everything else like tire pressure monitoring, A/C temperature etc.. works fine and I will have additional car deck above motorized for DVD etc... as well navi. If I take out the stock stereo deck then everything else will be disabled which is retarded how nissan put all of it on one circuit board. Also, by disabling the stock stereo deck then the features switches on the steering will not work but cruise control is seperate so that works. The shop have done several molds for other murano owners here so I'm not the first.


----------

